# Lasik and hunting afield.



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I am curious if any of my fellow hunters have had Lasik eye surgery and are willing to discuss what draw backs there may be if any.

I hunt big game, water fowl and upland. 

For the most part I can see just fine past the length of my arms but forget about trying to tie my own fish hooks without cheaters/readers.

My life would truly be devastated if the surgery had a high risk of going bad and curtailing any of my outdoor activities.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't had it but have had cataract surgery but have quite a few friends that have had Lasik and all of them have ended up using glasses to see up close such as reading or tying fish hooks.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Not me, but my wife had it done a year ago last March. Her prescription was basically the worst you can have. She now has 20/20 with zero issues.

Coleman Vision in Abq, NM. World renowned, literally.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

I was nearly legally blind and had Lasik in 2006... totally recommend it.

My wife had it done last summer before a sheep hunt and has had the same excellent results.

If you're in the Cache Valley area, contact Seeholzer Vision Center. He did all the pre-op and post-op and the actual surgery was at Utah Eye Center on Washington Blvd in Ogden.

Its faster and less painful than a dental check-up and I was seeing 20/20 by the next morning. Just don't cut costs and get a surgeon using older equipment. Make sure you are getting custom lasik and intralase for the corneal flap. Don't same money when it comes to your vision.


----------



## LeftyGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

I did it last year right before the turkey hunt. Best decision I have ever made! I can see things a lot more clearly and at distance now. I went from 20/40 to 20/15. The only draw back is now I use eye drops once every couple of days. It’s not a big deal for me. My duck hunting buddy that got it done before me feels the same way. He still can’t hit crap, but now he can’t blame it on his eyes &#55357;&#56834; &#55357;&#56834; &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Grizzly- I couldn't agree more with the notion of not going cheap on such a thing. Vision is way too important.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoops did mine about 15 years ago. One of the best things I ever did. Had both eyes done to see at a distance. I still see 20/20 and I'm 67. :sad:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Hoops did mine about 15 years ago. One of the best things I ever did. Had both eyes done to see at a distance. I still see 20/20 and I'm 67. :sad:


Would lasik help "old" eyes?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Had mine done 5 years ago at Hoopes. So happy I did it. 20/15 vision and it has definitely helped out hunting. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not an optometrist or opthamologist but my understanding regarding Lasik and 'old eyes' is that it does work. The problem is starting in your 40s, you start to lose the ability to see things up close, which is why reading glasses are eventually necessary for basically everyone. You can either decide to have both eyes done for seeing far, and accept that you'll have to wear reading glasses for up close stuff, or they can do one eye for seeing far, and one for seeing up close but that obviously has its drawbacks too.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Would lasik help "old" eyes?


They did an evaluation to see if I was a good candidate. The other poster is correct. I chose both eyes to see at a distance. I have to use "All a Dollar "Reading glasses to see up close. If you do the "Mono Vision" ( one eye for close , one eye for distance) you will lose depth perception and will need glasses at night to make those right hand turns while driving. I do not need glasses at night to see anything. Again, one of the best things I ever did. Check with Hoops and ask if they have any deals such as Gov't employee, State Employee, Retired old person ( LOL).


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Best thing I have ever done for hunting and fishing. Not everyone has had the same experience but for me it was the best money I've ever spent.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been considering Lasik for a while now. Does anyone who went to Hoopes recall the cost per eye?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

15 years ago. $750 an eye. Off season government employee. It was a steal !!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

$1400 an eye for me I think. That was about 5 years ago.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlgreencpa (Aug 14, 2017)

Steve G said:


> I am curious if any of my fellow hunters have had Lasik eye surgery and are willing to discuss what draw backs there may be if any.
> 
> I hunt big game, water fowl and upland.
> 
> ...


Had both eyes done 8 years ago. I'm now 55. Best thing ever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

Al Hansen said:


> They did an evaluation to see if I was a good candidate. The other poster is correct. I chose both eyes to see at a distance. I have to use "All a Dollar "Reading glasses to see up close. If you do the "Mono Vision" ( one eye for close , one eye for distance) you will lose depth perception and will need glasses at night to make those right hand turns while driving. I do not need glasses at night to see anything. Again, one of the best things I ever did. Check with Hoops and ask if they have any deals such as Gov't employee, State Employee, Retired old person ( LOL).


I did mono vision 6 yrs ago. I can read when the light is good and more importantly, I can see my computer screen, I make a living on it so its a big deal to me. I have zero problems with depth perception while driving at night or any other time for that matter. The depth perception problem affects me when I try to trim the long hairs in my beard, or when I tie a lure onto a fishing line-hitting those small holes can be challenging.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

One day I'll get lasik, I'm young(23) but I've wore contacts or glasses every day since the third grade. As we all know while hunting for long durations, contacts/glasses just plain suck.


----------

